# Too long lines



## Hakro

Some forer@s have described their "Native language" or "Location" with extra-long (funny???) explanations. As there are no line breaks in this area, the width of the whole post becomes wider than normal, and so also a part of the post text goes out of the window. To see all of it, I have to move the lower bar back and forth. I don't like this, so I've decided not to read these posts.

Of course I could widen the window. but reading a line of some 150 letters is not very pleasant.

Could it be possible to have line breaks also in the personal information area? 
If not, could those extra-long descriptions be shortened (voluntarily or compulsory)?


----------



## Loob

Hakro said:


> Could it be possible to have line breaks also in the personal information area?


That's a good idea, Hakro: I find those posts difficult to read too. 

I've got a feeling there was a previous thread - I'll see if I can find it....

EDIT: This was the thread I was thinking of: Teddy's post runs off the page .....


----------



## Nanon

I am not 100% sure but this may be a browser-related problem: I see posts  even with _extra-long-outrageously-detailed-younameit_ language or location descriptions with normal window size using FF but I have problems with IE.
And yes, my suitcase and I often change locations, browsers, and even computers...


----------



## Hakro

Nanon said:


> I am not 100% sure but this may be a browser-related problem: I see posts  even with _extra-long-outrageously-detailed-younameit_ language or location descriptions with normal window size using FF but I have problems with IE.
> And yes, my suitcase and I often change locations, browsers, and even computers...


I'm using FF.


----------



## Nanon

Then it's not the browser (I wasn't 100% sure anyway)... any other reason?


----------



## olivinha

Like Nanon, for me the posts with the extra long language description look just like any other.
My problem, however, is when those description does not include the forero's native language.

A direta foi para você mesmo, Non, , que lá do seu tapete voador bem que podia contar pra galera que língua você fala, meu.


----------



## ewie

I've edited my native language back down to a manageable length.  I'd hate for anyone to miss a single one of my inanities pearls of wisdom


----------



## Nonstar

Poxa, olivinha, eu preciso contar que língua eu falo? 

Don ewie, I lost my faith in you.


----------



## Hakro

Nonstar said:


> Poxa, olivinha, eu preciso contar que língua eu falo?
> 
> Don ewie, I lost my faith in you.


In my opinion "Portuguese, Braz-PT." would be very precisely expressed. All the rest is just blah-blah-blah.

Besides, writing in capital letters is not acceptable (Forum rule #11).


----------



## Nonstar

Sorry again, Hakro. I will change it then. (Damn, so many rules!!... )


----------



## Hakro

Thanks, Ewie and Nonstar.


----------



## Nonstar

Welcome!
Now, seriously, Hakro. We have the option at the very bottom of the screen, on the left, that is the "Quick style chooser". If I use the "Default", the problem you mention happens. If I use the "fixed width" option I don't have any problems with the width of the thread. You know that?


----------



## Hakro

Sorry, I had never noticed that. But I still keep my opinion.


----------



## Nonstar

Just like John Lennon: "... I never meant to hurt you..."


----------



## olivinha

Nonstar said:


> Poxa, olivinha, eu preciso contar que língua eu falo?


Yes, you do, Nonnie, that is what _native language_ stands for.

Essa gente da pauliceia desvairada num tem jeito merrrrmo. 
Br-Pt tá ótimo. 

Valeu, garoto!


----------



## Loob

Nonstar said:


> We have the option at the very bottom of the screen, on the left, that is the "Quick style chooser". If I use the "Default", the problem you mention happens. If I use the "fixed width" option I don't have any problems with the width of the thread. You know that?


That doesn't make any difference for me, Non.  Your posts are still too wide for my screen.


----------



## Nanon

"Fixed width" does exactly the contrary for me: it changes window size (I tried FF and IE). "Default style" and "Subforums on top" don't. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,
I made a change so that the info on the right doesn't have so much effect. It isn't perfect, but should be better. What do you think?

Mike


----------



## Loob

Thanks, Mike.  Sadly, though, I still have to scroll right to read Nonstar's posts.


----------



## Cagey

Curious.

Now Nonstar's post is the same width as everyone else's, but his native language description and location extend as text beyond the browser window.

(From my point of view this is an improvement because the post is easier to read.)


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I've made another small change.  It still looks bad in IE, but it cuts off any text after 300 pixels.  Maybe that will discourage people from making these entries so long.  I've also changed the maximum length to 30 characters for any changes from here forward.


----------



## Loob

mkellogg said:


> OK, I've made another small change. It still looks bad in IE, but it cuts off any text after 300 pixels. Maybe that will discourage people from making these entries so long. I've also changed the maximum length to 30 characters for any changes from here forward.


Thanks again Mike!
Just to confirm: what happens now with Nonstar's post 12 is that the post is still wider than my browser window but I can only see the first part of his location & native language entries.
I think this was what you were expecting?


----------



## mkellogg

In firefox, it doesn't show anything longer than 300 pixels.
In IE, it does the same, but it positions it badly.
So, yes, Loob, I think you are seeing the same thing.


----------



## Hakro

To get finally rid of this problem, couldn't it be possible on limit the number of characters in Location and Native language lines to a reasonable level, for example 30 characters? I believe that there are no real place names or language names that can't be expressed with 30 characters. All the rest is just blah-blah-blah.

I still can't understand how a phrase "Is it a bird? Is it Spanish?" explains one's native language. See rule #18: "...You must provide your native language. Who you are and where you are from..."


----------



## Nonstar

Excuse me, but what if I give the required description in Swahili, no one will be able to decypher it, unless the person speaks Swahili. If I describe it in Arabic, most won't have the faintest either. I know one forero which put his description in Hebrew, Japanese, Chinese and a language I have never heard of, what then?


----------



## Hakro

Nonstar said:


> Excuse me, but what if I give the required description in Swahili, no one will be able to decypher it, unless the person speaks Swahili. If I describe it in Arabic, most won't have the faintest either. I know one forero which put his description in Hebrew, Japanese, Chinese and a language I have never heard of, what then?


As long as the language name or place name is reasonably short, it doesn't matter what language or what kind of characters are used.


----------



## Nonstar

So if I specify something that doesn't exist and is not decypherable in 10 characters it will be fine?


----------



## Hakro

Nonstar said:


> So if I specify something that doesn't exist and is not decypherable in 10 characters it will be fine?


For me, yes - as long as it's not against the rule #18.


----------



## Nonstar

Ok then, here we go.


----------



## Hakro

Nonstar said:


> Ok then, here we go.


Maybe you think you're funny or something special. I don't believe that many other forer@s think so.

As the basic problem is now solved I won't go on this discussion.


----------



## Loob

Hakro said:


> To get finally rid of this problem, couldn't it be possible on limit the number of characters in Location and Native language lines to a reasonable level, for example 30 characters?


That's what Mike's done, Hakro - see post 21.


----------



## Nonstar

Hakro said:


> Maybe you think you're funny or something special. I don't believe that many other forer@s think so.
> 
> As the basic problem is now solved I won't go on this discussion.



I, Nonstar, member of the community Word Reference, have decided to solemly apologize for all the silly behaviour I have put the other foreros through, making myself embarrassingly a laughing stock. Therefore, I want you to receive my heartfelt apologies for all the trouble that has been caused, it has never been my intent to ridicule any of the members therein, ist est, the forum of Word Reference. 

Faithfully yours,

Nonstarovich (fashion guru)


----------



## swift

And now we have a line break. Thanks, Mike.


----------

